# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] Car multimedia 2din android

## AKHS

Η εν λόγο συσκευή βγάζει παράσιτα, σκασίματα και φύσημα στο ένα κανάλι από τα τέσσερα ακόμα και όταν δεν παίζει μουσική, και ειδικά την ώρα που πατάω το πλήκτρο της έντασης ακούω σκασίματα από αυτό το ηχείο μόνο, τα άλλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά. 
Άνοιξα την συσκευή και βρήκα έναν smd πυκνωτή ξεκολλημένο που αφορά την τροφοδοσία του ολοκληρωμένου ενίσχυσης  TDA7388 τον οποίο άλλαξα επίσης άλλαξα και το ολοκληρωμένο με αφεντικό γιατί φορούσε ένα μαϊμού
αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει...

Επίσης έκανα έλεγχο στην γραμμή του σήματος όλους τους πυκνωτές και τις αντιστάσεις και μετράνε μια χαρά.
Φτάνω σε ένα    CSC 37534 Sound processor τον οποίο δεν ξέρω πως να τον μετρήσω και ούτε  μπόρεσα να τον βρω παρά μόνο από ebay. 

Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να βοηθήσει ; έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος μια τέτοια βλάβη και μπορεί να βοηθήσει ;

----------


## AKHS

Να πω ότι τα ηχεία μου είναι μια χαρά παίζουν σωστά με την εργοστασιακή μονάδα . 
Το πρόβλημα είναι στο πίσω δεξιά ηχείο και σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι ρυθμίζοντας τα πίσω ηχεία να παίζουν ένα κλικ ποιο χαμηλά το φύσημα και τα παράσιτα εξαφανίζονται και παραμένουν μόνο σκασίματα την στιγμή που ανεβάζω ή κατεβάζω την ένταση και όταν πάω να αλλάξω πηγή.
Υποθέτω ότι το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι στο στάδιο την προ ενίσχυσης.... ακούω γνώμες...

----------


## AKHS

IMG_20171023_170324.jpgIMG_20171023_170324.jpgIMG_20171023_170324.jpgIMG_20171023_170410.jpg

----------


## AKHS

Για την ιστορία και για μελλοντική βοήθεια σε όποιον αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα η βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε αντικαθιστώντας  το
    CSC 37534 Sound processor

----------

@Vagelis@ (18-02-19), mikemtb73 (24-06-18)

----------

